# Watch That First Step! It's A DOOZY!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

'll bet they never backed up to look at it!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I can hear a foreman now, Just get it done and lets go, go, go …... But sir, No buts get it done, go, go, go.

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Typical job by 21st century standards; no deviations from the drawings! I remember one job I relocated all the thermostats out of the cabinet work, out from under the coat racks and various other conflicts. When the architect did the punch list for the job he wanted them all where they were originally shown!


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks like a U.S. Government contracted job to me. Two million dollars to install. Four million dollars to reinstall it correctly…... But, I've lived in the Washington DC area all my life, and have seen far too many of these kinds of projects. Your tax dollars at waste….....


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Trust me it's not the men most of the time, it's the college edumacated.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Guys! YOU'RE ALL Correct! That's a First! We ALL Agree!

Rick


----------

